# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  mVideoPlayer pro V 2.9.1 مشغل الفيديو – اندرويد

## Ae3sar

*مشغل الفيديو لهواتف الاندرويد*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  *تحميل مشغل فيديو لاجهزة الاندرويد  . برنامج mVideoPlayer pro يقوم بتشغيل جميع امتدادات الفيديو  فهو افضل  مشغل فيديو للأندرويد مع الكثير من الخصائص المفيدة وسهلة الاستخدام واجهة  جميلة وخفيفة*  *ما الجديد في هذا الاصدار mVideoPlayer pro V 2.9.1* *- يدعم ملفات الترجمة srt, ssa, ass, sub/idx, mpl, smi, txt, sub, sami.* *- وملفات الترجمة لفيديو MKV مثل (srt, ssa, ass)* *-  يعرض على الشاشة المعلومات مثل التوقيت و البطارية* *- لوحة تحكم لتشغيل الفيديو* *- امكانية البحث تلقائي عن الترجمة باستخدام الانترنت موقع OpenSubtitles.org في اقل من 10 ثواني *  *صور التطبيق*   ** **  * *  * 
روابط تحميل تطبيق mVideoPlayer pro*  *share22* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *لتحميل التطبيق من سوق الاندرويد* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *لزيارة صفحة مطوري التطبيق*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## fouzi210

شكرا صديقي

----------


## alrasee

مشكور

----------


## khodary

بارك الله فيك

----------

